# Rally stripes



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

What do we think of rally stripes on a TT?
I had an idea of applying a single stripe on on side of the hood,in matt black and also on the same side on the boot.
Nothing tacky or cheap looking just a subtle stripe.
Am I mad or what?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

On par with Raoul Moat an Gazza :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hugh,

Your mad, dont do it mate your TT is nice the way it is, dont change it 

Paul


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep,thats the kind of reaction I expected guys.
I must be spending too much time in the USA looking at all the muscle cars


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Actually Rob.
Do you know where I can get CF surounds for my foglights?
I dont mean the whole side grills just the small suround.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Racing stripes, Hell yes go for it. :roll:










































http://www.demongraphics.co.uk/


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Perfect Hans,
I love the pink stripes on the mustang


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

hugy said:


> Perfect Hans,
> I love the pink stripes on the mustang


Or something like this.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

hugy said:


> Actually Rob.
> Do you know where I can get CF surounds for my foglights?
> I dont mean the whole side grills just the small suround.


Hugh,
Riso has a shed load of new products coming out and is being very tight lipped so maybe watch this space
new bay jacket coming out, engine cover sir, suits you :-* sir


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Yuck!

Stripes only look good on one car and that's the dodge viper, everything else just looks a bit chavtastic and very tacky in my opinion.

Your choice of course and you can pick them up really cheap on flea bay and always take them off straight after if you really can't fight the urge...


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive done it, i know some you guys across the pond are very anti-anything thats far from the ordinary, but im glad i ignored some and went for it! get nothing but positive remarks


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

I suppose it helps to quickly id your car from a height in one of those huge shopping mall carparks you have... :wink:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

TTMK2_TJ said:


> Ive done it, i know some you guys across the pond are very anti-anything thats far from the ordinary, but im glad i ignored some and went for it! get nothing but positive remarks


This car is crying out for an RS grill! I wish we didn't have to have front plates over here, looks so much better!


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Very Slick! I like.


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

TTMK2_TJ did right. The car looks fantastic.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

TTMK2_TJ said:


> Ive done it, i know some you guys across the pond are very anti-anything thats far from the ordinary, but im glad i ignored some and went for it! get nothing but positive remarks


That looks really well man, not surprised you get nothing but positive comments. The black/silver combo works perfectly.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

k


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought about this, even went down to see my vinyl guy and after seeing a few pics of the fiestas, novas, mg's that he had done i changed my mind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> I thought about this, even went down to see my vinyl guy and after seeing a few pics of the fiestas, novas, mg's that he had done i changed my mind :lol: :lol: :lol:


My thoughts exactly...Also, you would have had to wear a baseball cap backwards as well... :lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Rob.
> ...


Sounds good,I wonder will he make the foglight surounds?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi TJ.
I think your car looks great with the black stripe,It suits it very well


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

R5T said:


>


Now imo I think the white stripe ruins the car.
I think the TT shop went ott with their RS although the viper green is nice 8)


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

hugy said:


> Now imo I think the white stripe ruins the car.
> I think the TT shop went ott with their RS although the viper green is nice 8)


I believe it's Porsche RS Green.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to say I think you have nailed it here as this looks great imo, not normally a fan of stripes; but like anything if well judged and executed it can work - nice work

Charlie


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

hugy said:


> Hi TJ.
> I think your car looks great with the black stripe,It suits it very well


That ain't a black stripe Hugh. Have a closer look (clue in his sig)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

R5T said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Now imo I think the white stripe ruins the car.
> ...


Hi Hans,
I thought the TT shop said it is viper green?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

conneem said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi TJ.
> ...


What? :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

hugy said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > hugy said:
> ...


It's a Carbon fibre stripe. :wink:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

hugy said:


> Hi Hans,
> I thought the TT shop said it is viper green?


Sorry my fault, It's Porsche Viper Green 2D8.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

R5T said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > Now imo I think the white stripe ruins the car.
> ...


No prob Hans,and you even have the paint code.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Me of all people should have noticed it is a carbon stripe :wink:


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for all the kind words guys! to the OP, photoshop or any photo editing software is your friend, i used it sketch up a couple ideas as to what it would look like in on the car prior to jumping on the idea. My hood is a carbon fiber hood, painted the ISM color and just a clear coat where the carbon creeps, but just some carbon, matte, gloss, or any other type of vinyl would give you a similar if not the same effect.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi TJ.
I didn't notice that your hood was CF.
But looking closer,it looks great.
I might try a vinyl stripe in a similar style to yours,just too see what it looks like.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

:O it loookksss awwsoomee!


----------

